# Spider Webs



## Treize (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm looking to do some indoor spiderwebs to give the house the classic haunted house feel but I don't think I want to use a web gun on my furniture or walls...

Does anyone have any advise or could point me to blogs or websites that talk about this?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I have seen beef netting used to really good effect. I plan on using it mayself this year. Do a search for beef netting webs and you can find some pics.


----------



## Pavitti (Aug 25, 2011)

I,ve been using the giant webbing you buy in bags, for years now. It goes so much further than beef netting and glue sticks and is cheaper than both too. Every year I become a little better at putting it up, there is a knack to it, to get it taut and thinned out. I also throw dried leaves of different shapes sizes and colours into it and a dusting of flour on the parts which people knock into. I also cover up where I've attached it to walls by sticking a leaf over it. 
The manufacturers say it's reusable, though, I've never managed it.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

The stretch webs look more like actual webs. The beef netting has a very different look. Personally, its a look that better matches my haunt. Check out both.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

For close up stuff I like the stretch webs better and yes it take time to get it to look nice. Don't be in a hurry with it. I find the beef netting looks better from a distance.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I think the beef netting has more of a Disney-esque look. A little over the top, maybe even borderline comical. Spooky, but not frightening. Which if you look at some of my props, that is pretty much the effect I shoot for. If that is the effect you want too, the beef netting is the way to go. Of course this will be the first year I actually use the beef netting so my 2 cents is worth considerably less than 2 cents.:jol:


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Pavitti said:


> I,ve been using the giant webbing you buy in bags, for years now. It goes so much further than beef netting and glue sticks and is cheaper than both too. Every year I become a little better at putting it up, there is a knack to it, to get it taut and thinned out. I also throw dried leaves of different shapes sizes and colours into it and a dusting of flour on the parts which people knock into. I also cover up where I've attached it to walls by sticking a leaf over it.
> The manufacturers say it's reusable, though, I've never managed it.


Why the flour? Is it for looks or to get on people when they brush into it or something else?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm sure it's for the "dusty old cobweb effect". You can never tell how some people respond to that sort of stuff. My luck they would get it in their eyes.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is a good example of the beef netting. This was done by Spiderclimber.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

My luck someone would get it in their eyes and sue me!

Wow Bone Dancer, cool pictures, I LOVE the boarded up windows. Did you actually nail boards up there? That is awesome, my HOA would go crazy!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Those pictures are by Spiderclimber, not me.
You should contact him about the beef netting and the windows.


----------



## Pavitti (Aug 25, 2011)

Daphne, I use the flour on low webbing around doors so when your guests brush against it, it leaves a little dusting on their clothes. Also, it prevents them from keep touching the web, which you've spent hours, painstakingly, putting up.
I also spray the web with hairspray if I want it sticky.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I can totally see the hairspray preventing them from messing with it. i hate running into cobwebs (usually with my face) and getting that stuff stuck to me. Yuk.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have yet to buy a web caster but I really want one. I think it would be great for outside but I would not use it in the house. I have been to a couple webbing demonstrations and the web casters are best for out side or a permanant haunted house. The stretchy webbing in the bags is what i used in my house and in my haunt as of now. The trick for me is to not clump it up too much. If you keep it thin and stretchy it looks very realistic. Just like everything else it just takes practice putting it up and you can't be in a hurry.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a web caster but haven't used it the last 2 years. The webs look great but you have to do it right before you need it or at least in my experience. I did a bunch of it a couple days before Halloween and the wind promptly destroyed it. I used the bagged webs as a base and then the web caster for finishing touches. They do look very cool though.


----------

